# I had a very good week, then I ate some pineapple!



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I had an abnormally good week, then had a bit of fresh pineapple, then instantly BAM!! Back in derealization hell!!! WTF?!!?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Now thats weird, maybe it tasted to intense.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't know, it was delicious. I ate a whole half a pineapple, then 15 mins later BAMM it hit me. I'm telling ya


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I don`t think its the pineapple than, you might blame him falsely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I got the same thing the other day, except it was an orange that I ate. It's usually only fast food like McDonalds or curries which have the ability to depersonalise me, but this time it was fruit.

I've also noticed that it's a safe bet to eat in moderation. If I stuff my fat face and then have to sit around feeling all urpee, the chances are I'll get depersonalised.

Brown rice, oily fish and lightly stir fried carrots, broccoli and spinach seems to be a pretty safe bet so far as food which doesn't cause any depersonalisation goes. I've been living off it for the past few weeks. My poo is an ugly shade of green and I'm pretty bored of the same basic meal, but by golly, it beats bringing down a wave of depersonalisation madness on your head because of something you ate.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

OMG are you serious? Yours was made worse by eating an orange? This has to be more than a coincidence, right?


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i love eating pineapple! it makes me feel gooood. and grapefruit. and oranges. and .....i could keep going.

mm...and peaches


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> OMG are you serious? Yours was made worse by eating an orange? This has to be more than a coincidence, right?


Yes, you're all friggin nuts!


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> i love eating pineapple! it makes me feel gooood. and grapefruit. and oranges. and .....i could keep going.
> 
> mm...and peaches


Yeah i like peachy peaches.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like mangoes


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

It might be a coincidence, sure. But I thought I read somewhere that orange juice can be a DP aggravator. All I know is that one minute I was troughing an orange, and the next I was face-deep in depersonalisation. Now I don't take any chances; if I see an orange crosing the road, I accelerate.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

mmm gotta love some prunes. Only on cereal though.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Did you fart, burp and hiccup at the same time?

That happened to me once, then I was like "woah, shiiit"

Maybe this happened to you after eating that particular piece of fruit. A coincidence me thinks.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

THIS IS MY FAVORITE DPSELFHELP THREAD EVER ahhhhhhhhhh  i like cherries and kiwis and pears and plums too.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

CrypticUk said:


> peachyderanged said:
> 
> 
> > i love eating pineapple! it makes me feel gooood. and grapefruit. and oranges. and .....i could keep going.
> ...


sooo you like peaches eh?? :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Brain Candy said:


> Now I don't take any chances; if I see an orange crosing the road, I accelerate.


Haha I like your dry wit, you should use that ^^ as your forum signature Brain Candy.



Conjurus said:


> mmm gotta love some prunes. Only on cereal though.


You gotta be kidding Jesse, prunes are gross, they taste like old ladies, whatever they taste of that is.... :?

I love watermelons...but I love peaches too of course.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love peaches too.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

What do you think about lychee`s and kaki`s?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Or Peach, Plum, Pears


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Brain Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Now I don't take any chances; if I see an orange crosing the road, I accelerate.
> ...


Lol, no I really do like prunes


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

dam that sucks but i just had to laugh at the topic lol


----------



## CrypticUk (Sep 16, 2007)

peachyderanged said:


> CrypticUk said:
> 
> 
> > peachyderanged said:
> ...


I like cherries also :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

Whilst we're on the subject of fruits, let's not forget limes and coconuts:








Spirit said:


> Haha I like your dry wit, you should use that ^^ as your forum signature Brain Candy.


Them's fighting words.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2009)

They look tame enough to me.


----------

